# Kelley's Ventilated Jacket with Hat/Veil Combo



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

I picked up one of Kelley's Ventilated Jackets recently, and gave it a good workout over the Labor Day weekend (see post Labor Day Weekend Cut Out for some pictures of me working in the jacket). The ventilated jacket was significantly cooler than my old cotton suit. It was easy to move around in, and appears to be sturdy enough for hard use.

Besides being much cooler than my cotton suit, the ventilated jacket also provided better protection. I'm used to getting several stings through my suit on a cut out, especially when I am perspiring heavily in hot weather. The cotton suit gets soaked and sticks to my body making it easier for the bees to sting. But with Kelley's jacket I didn't get a single sting through the jacket. I got several through my leaver gloves, especially after they got wet. But no stings through the jacket.


----------

